# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  One year anniversary! :D

## victorsgrace

So it's now around a year ago Birger and Louis came into my care!  :Big Grin: 

 They are the best guys and I love them to bits! <3

A year ago, I took a walk near my grandmothers' house, in a common surburban area of Denmark, in the outskirts of Copenhagen. I've lived there for 6 years earlier, and never saw a frog or toad there before. One night, coming home from work at around 23:30, I take a rute going under a trainbridge, along a road flanked by high stone walls. Suddenly I see a small toad at the inner edge of the side walk (!!). It just about fills out the inner of my palm, is dry and very skinny. 

I felt sad for the little guy and at the time I had just moved back with my grandmas and could need a friend myself. So I decided he was going to be my friend and brought him home, set up a nice fauna tank for him and fed him earth worms.

Exactly a week later, unplanned, I come home again from work at 23:45. I think to myself, "Crazy if another toad'll be here." so just to entertain myself walking, I look down at my feet, not expecting anything, and suddenly I'm about to step on a little guy! I couldn't believe it: Here was another, even smaller, very dry, very skinny little guy.

I took him home aswell. The first guy, Birger, was already tame enough to come out of his preferred cave, whenever I entered the room, thinking "food!", but this new guy was half the size of Birger and very, very timid. He just buried himself completely and after three days I dug him up and fed him some worm. From thereon we made it out allright  :Wink: 


Since then I've had the guys with me. They're both enormously fun characters, love earthworm, have grown to fill out the entire palm of my hand and very often clearly enjoy each other's company. They're pampered, hand-tame and great fun!  :Big Grin:  Just wanted to share with you guys.

----------


## victorsgrace

And it seems at least one of them loves me a little bit, too, haha  :Big Grin:

----------

